# MTS Explosion what can i do?



## Difrano (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all,

In my 55 Gal setup I had several MTS that came with the stream sand i collected for the substrate, They are very nice moving the substrate and i had like 20-40 of them that came out of the sand at night for like 6 months.

Since 2 weeks I saw an explosion of population and now I may have like 500 its just amazing there are so many that they cover all the walls and substrate at night.

I removed some using my dipnet but there is any natural way to keep them under control? I dont want to get rid of them just keep them under control. Can be fish or crayfish....

Thanks


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

There is no good natural control that doesn't create its own problems. People will say loaches or assassin snails, but when the mts are gone, the snail-eaters aren't. I handle outbreaks with a pellet or two as bait in a deep net overnight, and endless manual removal and disposal.


----------

